# Not again... please make these people go away



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2007)

Yet another "Master :mst: " that has successfully taught his students to fall down.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

That is to bad and you have to feel for the students.


----------



## tellner (Apr 23, 2007)

"If the Good Lord had not meant them to be sheared he would not have made them sheep."

Oy gevalt.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is to bad and you have to feel for the students.


 
I agree with Brian


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2007)

I also feel bad for these students. What do you supoose they give up to train with this guy? I mean besides self-esteem.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 23, 2007)

:lfao: 

Last October I saw this same thing done when I was visiting a "Haunted House". Maybe it was the same guy.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2007)

*Mod Note:

Thread moved to Horror Stories

Andrew Green
Technical Admin*


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 23, 2007)

All Jedi have this power. :jediduel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2007)

Apparently someone took him seriously; I believe there is an article or interview on this guy in Taiji Magazine.... However I have not had the highest respect for Taiji magazine in years, so I am not really all that surprised.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2007)

All Jedi have this power but it isn't as silly and they don't go screaming at their students... :idea: wait! That's it! He over doses on garlic and his breath knocks them away when he screams at them... why didn't I realize that before?!


Seriously though... I'd love to meet the guy and see what the look on his face is when I DON'T fawll dowwn.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm... I predict that his students have a glorious future as movie stuntpersons - they certainly have the deliberate falls down pat!  :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2007)

I really wonder who really believes this when they are in front of these types of instructor, do you suppose they are actually going to try and use this crap in a real fight?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I really wonder who really believes this when they are in front of these types of instructor, do you suppose they are actually going to try and use this crap in a real fight?


 
Well that guy in Japan did.... He got beat...BAD.... but he still tried.

But it is not the teacher I am worried about, its the students.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 23, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well that guy in Japan did.... He got beat...BAD.... but he still tried.
> 
> But it is not the teacher I am worried about, its the students.



you mean this guy in Japan?


----------



## LawDog (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, he really got his butt kicked. 
I was impressed with the MMA fighter, and not because he won the match. The MMA fighter displayed real concern for the man that he had just destroyed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> you mean this guy in Japan?


 
Yup thats him.

can we introduce the MMA guy to the guy in the clips I found PLEASE


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 24, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup thats him.
> 
> can we introduce the MMA guy to the guy in the clips I found PLEASE



I suppose we could, but that would be mean.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I suppose we could, but that would be mean.


 
yup


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 24, 2007)

I watched that Kaia vs MMA clip and couldn't stop laughing!   

The guys that make these fantasy films need to meet some real Martial Artists.... can we go see them?  please?   *looks hopeful*  I'll carry the camera!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 24, 2007)

All (well deserved) mockery aside, I'm curious what those students experience.

Many of us (and certainly Xue) have worked with chi enough to experience some weird phenomena.  I don't believe what's on that film was really some sort of chi voodoo magic, but the students had to _feel_ something.  Otherwise they wouldn't have fallen down.

To what do we attribute this?  Gullibility?  Cynical manipulation?  A desire to belive?  Mass hysteria?


----------



## zDom (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> ... but the students had to _feel_ something.  Otherwise they wouldn't have fallen down.



I would hazard to guess they were feeling an aversion to making bodily contact with their master.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> All (well deserved) mockery aside, I'm curious what those students experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... I'd have to agree with zDom on his reply (above)... It's a mystery why so many fall for this I mean you'd want to go over there yourself and just have fun with the guy... you charge him... he makes a gesture towards you... then you ... drop dead of a (fake) heart attack (he thinks... oh crap I killed him)... or even better... break into a song and dance routine on the spot; "Overture, dim the lights, this is it, the night of nights... " (Bugs & Daffy song)... 

or even more realistically... stand there and hold your hands out... :idunno: and say... "uhh, now what?" ... SOMETHING to make his students realize they'd been suckered.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> you mean this guy in Japan?


 
Man. That was really sad and really hard to watch. Can you imagine how stupid you'd feel if you studied and studied and mastered this "martial art," just to have some joe shmo MAist come along and completely decimate it? I feel terrible for the students of these "martial arts."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> All (well deserved) mockery aside, I'm curious what those students experience.
> 
> Many of us (and certainly Xue) have worked with chi enough to experience some weird phenomena. I don't believe what's on that film was really some sort of chi voodoo magic, but the students had to _feel_ something. Otherwise they wouldn't have fallen down.
> 
> To what do we attribute this? Gullibility? Cynical manipulation? A desire to belive? Mass hysteria?


 
Gullibility, desire to believe, taking advantage of those easily lead, hero worship, etc.

Any number of things but I do not believe that this guy can do what he has his students believing he can do. The guy in Japan had the same type of followers that all fell down and on occasion he had them do little controlled dances with his great powers of Qi but he was a fake. Most unfortunately for him a fake that started believing he could actually do it and it got him hurt. But it is not the guy in Japan or this guy Im worried about it is their students that go and pay for this HIGH level training and one day find themselves in a situation where they try and use it to protect themselves and they get hurt or worse. 

I have had one of my teachers demonstrate what he called projecting qi but it was for all intensive purposes a warm feeling that could be attributed to proximity and just normal body temperature. 

My Taiji sifu once directed my force past him and I ended up 6 feet past him and to this day I do not know how I got from point a to point b but it was most certainly done with contact, very light contact with an incredible sensitivity to the direction of my force, but still there was contact. 

Internally I tend to believe in Qi but to project it for self defense... nope, I do not buy it.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 24, 2007)

I am waiting to see a serial "mole" sneak into as many of these schools as he can and play along until a big media event, then just embarrass the crap out of one of these masters by knocking him on his can in front of the cameras. See how many he can do.

Id pay to see that.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 25, 2007)

Those guys staggering about waving their arms remind me of excited chickens in the henhouse. People acting like that do not really want to learn martial arts, they just need their apetites for mysticism, costumes (belts with those uniforms?), being part of a special comunity etc sated. In short, a support group.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with you Cirdan, that they are in it for the mysticism and I believe also the feeling that they are learning something that no one else is tapping into.  Wouldn't we all like to find something that used no contact whatsoever and decimated our attackers without the need for weapons?   Unfortunately I can't see that it exists, strength of will along with chi/ki isn't going to throw anyone across the room without them truly believing in it, and that's where the danger lies, only a true believer will be affected.   

So really it's a course in how to attack or defend against anyone who trains with you, it's only effective in self defence if someone is scared of you to start with and believes you are "magical".


----------



## Jdokan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Unfortunately I can't see that it exists, strength of will along with chi/ki isn't going to throw anyone across the room without them truly believing in it, and that's where the danger lies, only a true believer will be affected.
> 
> So really it's a course in how to attack or defend against anyone who trains with you, it's only effective in self defence if someone is scared of you to start with and believes you are "magical".


 
Reminds me of how the Souix thought their "magical breastplates" made of bone would stop the whitemans' thunderstick......they REALLY believed it....Goes to show that belief no matter how strong isn't the end all....there better be something more tangible (skill sets) to back it up...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Goes to show that belief no matter how strong isn't the end all....there better be something more tangible (skill sets) to back it up...


 

That's a salient point there.

I have experienced for myself the way that the mental conditioning ki represents can allow you to surpass your subconsciously imposed limits.  Such useage tho' is a universe away from my being able to break boards or stop an assailant via my force of will alone .

To stretch the parameters of the thread a touch, part of iaido is the development of fine sensitivity to your surroundings and the intent of others.  That in itself seems mystical i.e. that you can divine that a person is about to attack before they actually show any outward signs that they're going to do so.  But that is not what you're doing, you are reading a number of very small signifiers that everyone gives away but you do so below the level of conscious perception - that's why you say that you 'sense' it rather than 'see' it.

I can well believe that some of these fellows students develop such sensitivity and thus 'feel' the Masters arcane power emissions (ROFL) - that's extended situational awareness tho' rather than the 'Force'.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 25, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I am waiting to see a serial "mole" sneak into as many of these schools as he can and play along until a big media event, then just embarrass the crap out of one of these masters by knocking him on his can in front of the cameras. See how many he can do.
> 
> Id pay to see that.


 
That's funny. I was thinking about this thread last night and came up with the same idea. Even though it would be mean, it would demonstrate to the students that these guys aren't all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 25, 2007)

Hands up people - I'll take a waiting list 


That would be funny and better still, it'd expose these people.  I am not saying they don't have anything useful to teach, but it should be part of something else, not a be all and end all.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 25, 2007)

Well if any of you go trough with the mole plan, please give the master a wedgie in public while you have the chanse. For his own good.  :lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2007)

I came across this on another site and all I can say is

You have *GOT* to see this.


----------



## zDom (Apr 25, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I came across this on another site and all I can say is
> 
> You have *GOT* to see this.



Now, I don't know very much about taichi, but couldn't projecting that much ki/psychic force with locked elbows be hard on the elbow joints? 

Thank goodness he was willing to use his Healing Powers to help his defeated opponent after the match!

This could be the Next Big Thing! Watch out, UFC!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2007)

oh, goodness.  a shootout at the okay cowwaw.

that's just....we need a new word to express how sad, wacky and ridiculous that is.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 25, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I came across this on another site and all I can say is
> 
> You have *GOT* to see this.


 
Is that like the WWF of "no touch KO's"??


----------



## thetruth (Apr 26, 2007)

That is some of the worst stuff I have seen.  I'd be happy to front him in a demo


Cheers
Sammy:asian:


----------



## Kythkyn (May 3, 2007)

So... all I have to do is make constipated sounds at people as they rush me and I too will be a master? Cool, that'll save me a few years of training, no?


----------



## Jdokan (May 4, 2007)

Interesting that this BS doesn't make it over this side of the pond....Imagine going into any city in the US and trying to pull off this stuff....But then again look at some of the TV shows that have the Religious Healers......I guess it COULD make an impact here........


----------



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

Was he supposed to be throwing people with the power of Chi?  I think I saw that on Stargate once.


----------



## Gotkenpo (May 6, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Was he supposed to be throwing people with the power of Chi? I think I saw that on Stargate once.


No more like "by the power of Greystoke"


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

This guy would kill Royce and Renzo Gracie.  Where do I sign up??

On a serious note.  Has anyone seen someone like this in person?  There is a guy that claims to have these abilities in a town over.  One of my students knows him from church and invited him to roll with us.  He said ok, but he has yet to show up.  I doubt he ever will, but I will be sure to call him out on his Jedi Knight abilities....:jedi1:


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Is that like the WWF of "no touch KO's"??


 


Xue Sheng said:


> I came across this on another site and all I can say is
> 
> You have *GOT* to see this.


 
OMG!!!  It's Ryu vs. a brunette Ken!!!!   Haduken!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

Oh look more.... um.... silliness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Lfy8LPsVM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Lynne (May 9, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh look more.... um.... silliness
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Lfy8LPsVM&mode=related&search=


 

Ha ha...I like the hypnotism video.  It reminds of dog training for some reason.


----------

